# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Ερωτηση για δικτυο με ubiquiti στα 2,4 ή 5 ghz

## atevagge1983

Καλησπερα. Θελω να στησω ενα δικτυο για μεταφορα του internet και του τηλεφωνου απο ενα σημειο σε ενα αλλο. Η ακτινα ειναι 2km περιπου με οπτικη επαφη. Τα δυο μερη ειναι εντος πολεως. 
Θα βαλω τις airgrid της ubiquiti.
Ερωτηση. Τι feeder να παρω 2,4 ή5 ghz. Ποιο ειναι προτιμοτερο και ποιες ειναι οι διαφορες τους.

----------


## trendy

Για 2χλμ απόσταση να προτιμήσεις το μεγαλύτερο grid που θα δώσει καλύτερο gain. Αν πας για το 2,4 να κοιτάξεις το airGrid M AG-HP-2G20 αλλιώς στα 5 το airGrid M AG-HP-5G27
Οι διαφορές τους είναι στη συχνότητα και την τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιούν για να μεταφέρουν τα δεδομένα. Γενικά η μπάντα των 5G είναι πιο μεγάλη και πιο δύσκολα θα παίξει παρεμβολή. Η 2,4 είναι πιο διαδεδομένη αλλά και με πιο πολύ θόβυβο.

----------

